# How tdo I stop a doe drinking her own milk?



## BG ian (Dec 20, 2012)

We have a doe that gave birth to two kids last night. Unfortunately neither made it. It was a difficult birth. with along labour with the first kid wrongly presented. By the time the first one was out it was too late for the other.
Yesterday the doe started to drink milk from her udders before the birth and today we have seen her doing it a few times. We have not come across this before so wondered how other people manage the situation.


----------



## BG ian (Dec 20, 2012)

BG ian said:


> We have a doe that gave birth to two kids last night. Unfortunately neither made it. It was a difficult birth. with along labour with the first kid wrongly presented. By the time the first one was out it was too late for the other.
> Yesterday the doe started to drink milk from her udders before the birth and today we have seen her doing it a few times. We have not come across this before so wondered how other people manage the situation.


We milked her this morning and got 1 litre. Tonight it was only about 300ml. She was full term.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm sure others will chime in, but I do believe that most say to tape up the teats or put the "collar of shame" on them (made from a coffee can split down the side).


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I've never had a self-sucker, but if I have a kid who is too stubborn to wean, I tape it's dam's teats. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have seen several does suck their teats while they were laboring to get the plugs out, but sounds like yours keeps doing it. She must have decided she liked the taste, which is obviously NOT good. Freeze that first milking/colostrum you got for "just in case" emergency situations in the future...


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

if its a full size goat the "bucket of shame" works wonders. 5 gallon plastic bucker, remove the handle, cut the bottom off with a sawsall. cut down one side so its open. slip it on the does neck secure around with duct tape. i had my hubby rivet two dog collar on it so it fastens with collars and is ajustable for different necks. the herdmates tried to help her by chewing the duct tape so had to resort to dog collars. hope this helps and she probably will never stop but if she is worth the trouble then shes worth the time.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

You can also put tape *around* the teat, with like gathers in it so it can expand as the teat fills if that makes sense. Then put something bad tasting or hot on the tape. This leaves the teat end open so germs aren't growing under that tape right on the orifice. I've used cayenne extract and also have used that finger nail polish for nail biters. Incedentally, my doe that did that quit when her copper levels were up.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I had an adult doe here briefly who wanted to nurse one of my milkers. A friend suggested upping her dietary calcium.


----------

